# A Cocaine Addict Died of a Dihydrocodeine Overdose. The Coroner Blamed Steroids Too.



## RoidVisor.com (Mar 28, 2019)

*A Cocaine Addict Died of a Dihydrocodeine Overdose. The Coroner Blamed Steroids Too.*


----------



## J87 (Mar 28, 2019)

The heart can only take so much. 



Sent from my LG-M151 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Mar 30, 2019)

You know how hard is to die off dhc? It was the coke. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

